# Twisse's preface to Mede on Apocalypse?



## RamistThomist (Jan 12, 2015)

Where can I find William Twisse's preface to Mede's work on the apocalypse?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 12, 2015)

DTS.
Turpin Library - Rare Books Collection


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 12, 2015)

That's actually kind of fun to scroll around on. Thanks.


----------

